# Jacksonville FL Update



## SCSHobbies

Rollin had this posted in the General tab so many of us Jax Fl racers did not see it.

Jacksonville Racing Update 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yes, it looks like there will be slot car racing in Jacksonville. Just not sure how quick.

Johnny and I have purchased the 153' Olgivie Hillclimb that was last at Phoenix Raceway & Hobbies and with the help of Buddy, Bo, Stuart, JP, and Henry have it sitting safely in a climate-controlled storage unit. Local and regional racers know this former AMSRA Nats track as one of the fastest Hillclimbs in the country. And, thanks to the rehab work done by Austin, Buddy, Johnny, Bo, Stuart and others, it boasts the best racing surface in the state.

Plus, we have secured a promise from Mike Shaw that we will be able to bring the flat road course that was once at Slot Car Raceway - Tampa Bay to Jacksonville when we're ready for it. For now, that track remains safely stored elsewhere. Once it gets here, we plan to primarily dedicate this track to 1/32 racing since it has Magna Tech braid. That gives us the flexibility to put it into service for a 1/24 State Race and then clean the track and return it to 1/32 racing the next day.

The enormous challenge has been finding the right retail space at the right price. Frankly, we're not willing to over-pay, and we'd prefer not to "settle". For all of the "Space Available" and "Now Leasing" signs that you see, you'd think someone would make a deal so a bunch of folks could get out and play with their toy cars. In a couple of instances, we've had verbal deals worked out only to have the terms or price change when we've gotten to the point of going to the final lease agreement. In another case, there was going to be too much build-out required to fit our time-frame and budget. The current hold-up is all financial as I have received a couple of surprise medical bills that we were initially told were 100% covered. Suffice it to say that my idea of 100% and Humana's idea are vastly different. 

So, for now, just keep the cars lubed and ready. Maybe take them out and make little rev-rev and zoom-zoom sounds every now and then. Soon, we hope to have a Racing Center where everyone will be welcome and everyone will be proud to bring your friends and family.

I'll try to do a better job of sharing our progress. If you have any questions, just send me a PM.

Rollin
==========================================================

Rollin is out of town on business for a couple days and Johnny lurks here but usually does not post so the most current update is:
They have looked at a spot in a center and the terms are close to what they want but the leasing agent is trying to get closer. They expect to have some thing in writing back to them by the end of the week. 
If this location works out it will need the least amount of build out so we should be able to get back racing quickly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Follow-up meeting on Wednesday or Thursday this week.

Or of course ..... if someone wants to step up and pay for an extra 1200 SF, we could get a deal done real quick.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We've sent a Letter of Intent on space (again) and should hear back by mid-week.


----------



## Henry Racing

good luck guys im praying that itll work out im geting an itchy trigger finger!!

stewart saw dad the other day near my uncle's auto shop and told him that you guys were close,dad called and told me, i quickly went to my closet and grabbed anything that looked like a slot car and started cleaning and preping them.
cant wait to see how quick i can get over my "slot car sophmore slump"

what are the basic rules and classes going to be.
johnny told me the last time i saw him at the track he owned they "made it worth-wile" by qualifying and racing,is that how its gonna be here?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Tbd*



Henry Racing said:


> good luck guys im praying that itll work out im geting an itchy trigger finger!!


Thank you. We can use all the prayers we can get. 

My finger's itchy, too!




Henry Racing said:


> what are the basic rules and classes going to be.
> johnny told me the last time i saw him at the track he owned they "made it worth-wile" by qualifying and racing,is that how its gonna be here?


Still working on some details of the format. Especially for the 1/32 classes. Probably run them on Friday nights and one other night. Maybe Tuesday.

We've talked about using a qualifying format. I used to think it was a waste of time, but the success they're having at some other tracks is changing my mind. It worked here before, it worked at A&S Hobbies in Brunswick, it worked at Phil's Hobby Shop in Pinellas Park and it's working at Miracle Mile down in Ocoee.

Of course, this could ALL change .... but here's my thinking right now ..

The 1/24 classes will be pretty close to what we're used to. Might elect to follow the My Series body list -- don't know yet. It would make inventory easier. We'll get back to using an interior in all of the classes. That'll take a little adjustment, but we'll all get used to it pretty quick, I think.

Wednesday - GT1 by JK with Falcon VII motors. (JK motor, chassis, body, and rear tires.) 

Saturday - NASCAR with FLA16D or Chinese 16D motors and GTP with S16D - including the Pro Slot American-made S16D armature.

Pretty sure that we'll have an entry-level class for new customers running a ready-to-run car virtually just like it comes out of the box. Probably just allow the motor and oilites to be soldered in place. Maybe on Thursday nights.

Would also like to find a place on the schedule to run Group 12 cars. Even if it's just once a month.

Then throw in some fun "event" races and hopefully it'll be a fun place to be every night of the week.


----------



## Henry Racing

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Thank you. We can use all the prayers we can get.
> 
> My finger's itchy, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on some details of the format. Especially for the 1/32 classes. Probably run them on Friday nights and one other night. Maybe Tuesday.
> 
> We've talked about using a qualifying format. I used to think it was a waste of time, but the success they're having at some other tracks is changing my mind. It worked here before, it worked at A&S Hobbies in Brunswick, it worked at Phil's Hobby Shop in Pinellas Park and it's working at Miracle Mile down in Ocoee.
> 
> Of course, this could ALL change .... but here's my thinking right now ..
> 
> The 1/24 classes will be pretty close to what we're used to. Might elect to follow the My Series body list -- don't know yet. It would make inventory easier. We'll get back to using an interior in all of the classes. That'll take a little adjustment, but we'll all get used to it pretty quick, I think.
> 
> Wednesday - GT1 by JK with Falcon VII motors. (JK motor, chassis, body, and rear tires.)
> 
> Saturday - NASCAR with FLA16D or Chinese 16D motors and GTP with S16D - including the Pro Slot American-made S16D armature.
> 
> Pretty sure that we'll have an entry-level class for new customers running a ready-to-run car virtually just like it comes out of the box. Probably just allow the motor and oilites to be soldered in place. Maybe on Thursday nights.
> 
> Would also like to find a place on the schedule to run Group 12 cars. Even if it's just once a month.
> 
> Then throw in some fun "event" races and hopefully it'll be a fun place to be every night of the week.


do you know where the shop will be?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> do you know where the shop will be?


THAT'S the big question. We've been close to getting something done on three other locations over the past couple of months. 

Our research told us that the biggest zip codes for "Families with school-age children AND they are Racing (NASCAR/Indy Car/NHRA) Fans" are on either end of the Buckman Bridge. And, since we live on the Southside, we're sticking to this side of the river.

Another meeting Tuesday morning. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Meeting went pretty good. Waiting on their response to our proposal.


----------



## Henry Racing

i know its still early but whats the shop gonna be named?
and if you guys need help just call or email me and ill try and help.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It might be as simple as Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies.


----------



## Ragnar

I Am looking forward to seeing Slot Car Racing return to Jax! 
I will include you guys in my prayers, and pray you are successful!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We're just waiting to hear their response to our counter proposal.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Now we're getting close!!

Just need the attorney's sign-off.


----------



## Hank80

Rollin,
Hope to get back to racing soon,..the evening at home are killing me,...lol
Let me know what and when we need to be there to help with the move in process.


----------



## Henry Racing

yeh,same here,if there is a track needing built let me know when and where,


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> yeh,same here,if there is a track needing built let me know when and where,


We'll definitely spread the word when it's time to move in and setup the shop.

We meet with the Contractor on Monday afternoon to plan the build-out so we should have an idea of the schedule next week.

Next weekend we're going to pick up the Road Course. I have to come up with a more "family-friendly" name than the last one I gave it.


----------



## Mike R

I don't know, Rollin, after looking at several pictures of the track, and listening to a lot of you guys that raced on it before, it's gonna be awful hard to nickname it something other than the original one you gave it. The original has a nice ring to it:thumbsup: Can't wait to race some scale or retro cars on it.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Both of those classes should be a bunch of fun.

In the second picture, the driver's stand hasn't been attached to the donut yet. YES .... you drive from the donut!


----------



## Henry Racing

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Both of those classes should be a bunch of fun.
> 
> In the second picture, the driver's stand hasn't been attached to the donut yet. YES .... you drive from the donut!


where are we going to be racing at? i remember Rollin said somting about either side of the buckman bridge?


----------



## Ragnar

I need to know where the new shop will be, so I can come and race!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL*

Finally ...... some good news to report.

*Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies* is on it's way to becoming reality! 

We have signed a lease for space in the Mission Square Shopping Center at 9735 Old St. Augustine Road. But don't get too anxious. The center has some electrical repair and facility work to do and we have interior work to do. With permits and inspections and track work to do, we're probably five to six weeks away from a Grand Opening. But very soon, Jacksonville's Slot Racers will once again have a race facility where everyone is welcome and everyone is a valued customer.

The 153' Ogilivie Hillclimb that we're all familiar with will get a freshening and will be reunited with a fun and challenging road course that has previously been in service in Holly Hill and Tampa. The road course features Magnatech braid and will be the primarily used for 1/32 Scale Racing. And ..... in the very near future, we will add a 1/24 Scale 1/8th Mile Drag Strip. 

The full race schedule and class rules are still under development but rest assured that they will center around cars that you probably already have. Plus, we'll add new classes so that there will always be something to race. 

More details to follow and some of what we want to do will have to be developed in stages.


----------



## SCSHobbies

And its going to be close to my house!!!!  

For those who are not exactly sure where Mission Square is its in Mandrin about 2-3 miles off of I-295 on Old St Augustine Rd. it might be a little futher drive for some and closer for others but the stop and go traffic will be way better for most. :thumbsup:

I think Rollin & Johnny will do very well here. For those who dont know or forgot the last time there was a track in Mandrin they had 30-50 racers per race... the more the better!! There is a free unit on both sides...


----------



## Mike R

I think that will be a great location. It's also only about 5 minutes or less away from my house. Can't wait to get back racing.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Buddy and Mike ..... Thanks.

I hope to meet with the contractor on Thursday. 

I'm with you guys .... can't wait to get back to racing!!


----------



## Henry Racing

yea,its only 30-45 min from my house instead of an hour and a half away...ill be there every time there's a race....unless its wing cars.


----------



## Ragnar

It will be an easy drive from my house in Arlington. I'm looking forward to geting back to racing, and I will be glad to help with the 1:32 Classes if needed! I will also be Glade to help new racers anytime I can. I have always enjoyed helping new racers learn to win!
I know that with Rollin and Johnny Running the track it will be a great place to race.

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom,

And .... there's a ramp very near our location in the center.


----------



## Henry Racing

how much spacing is there between slots on the track and drivers spots,do see any blind spots that might occur if someone leans over the track to drive?


----------



## Henry Racing

if we have old bodyscan we still use them?i still have 2 uncut bodies from the old track and 3 that barely has a scratch on them


----------



## Ragnar

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Tom,
> 
> And .... there's a ramp very near our location in the center.


That's good! I will be there every time I can!

*CHEERS!*

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Henry Racing said:


> how much spacing is there between slots on the track and drivers spots,do see any blind spots that might occur if someone leans over the track to drive?


The road course has the "old" 4" lane spacing. That was pretty much the industry standard "back-in-the-day." That's part of why we will primarily (but not exclusively) use it for 1/32 scale racing.

It's been a while since I drove the track .... but I don't recall any spots where a leaning driver causes an obstruction.




Henry Racing said:


> if we have old bodyscan we still use them?i still have 2 uncut bodies from the old track and 3 that barely has a scratch on them



The State series went to a JK COT body for NASCAR .... but now that NASCAR has done away with the wing, I don't know where State body rules will go next year. I'm not sure what we'll do locally yet. I can tell you that we'll start running interiors in all classes.

For GT1, we'll probably pick up a series sponsorship from JK. So, we'll probably follow the Series GT1 body rules and use either the JK Audi, JK Mercedes, or JK Porsche. I think most guys were using the JK Audi anyhow.

For GTP the body rules will be the same as before.


----------



## Mike R

I'd like to have some of the same drugs they were using the day they made the mold for the JK COT NASCAR body. It looks more like a top fuel funny car than a NASCAR stocker when its mounted on the chassis. It would probably be a great drag body, but it surely sucks as a NASCAR body. I think we need to send Jerry a Parma Intrepid or Fusion body to clone.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Mike R said:


> I'd like to have some of the same drugs they were using the day they made the mold for the JK COT NASCAR body. It looks more like a top fuel funny car than a NASCAR stocker when its mounted on the chassis. It would probably be a great drag body, but it surely sucks as a NASCAR body. I think we need to send Jerry a Parma Intrepid or Fusion body to clone.
> 
> Mike R


It's really pretty surprising because other than NASCAR, JK makes some of the more scale-appearing bodies.

I haven't heard anyone that's real happy with it ..... which I guess does make it just like the real COT.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

First stage of the electrical repairs have been made. 

And, we received the architect's sketch today.

Hopefully we'll be able get the permits this week and get to work knocking down (and building) some walls.


----------



## Mike R

That's great news, Rollin. We'll be back racing in no time. Thanks for the update.

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Today we learned that the previous tenant (an internet cafe) took all of the copper wire that used to run from the breaker panel box to the outlets in half of the building. Seriously? Really? Wow!

Not a big deal, really. Just a little surprising.


----------



## SCSHobbies

If we would have found that out later i would have suspected Johnny was winding his own arms....


----------



## Mike R

That would have to be some realllly bigggg motors..

Mike R


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Looks like we might get to knock down some walls this weekend.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

If you're looking for something to do on Saturday, we're meeting at the Famous Amos on San Jose at 8am. A little breakfast and then off to knock down some walls.


----------



## Ragnar

I wish I could help, but I would just be in the way!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Making progress now. We even have one of the AC units running as of about 1pm on Sunday.

I think we now have most of the walls knocked down that had to come down so that (a) a dividing wall can be built and (b) we'll have room for the track. Thank you to Phil, Henry and JP Snyder, Stuart, and Buddy for spending their weekend working.

We still have to knock down a wall between the bathrooms so we can turn two small bathrooms into one ADA-accepted bathroom.

Still lots of clean-up to be done. Still have to put ceilings back in place. Still have to paint. And still have to do some patching on the carpet.

Back to work at 8am on Monday, 5/31.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Dumpster Time*

The dumpster arrived this (Wednesday) afternoon. So .... if you're bored, grab some gloves and come help toss out some scrap lumber and drywall.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Over the weekend and yesterday, a couple of short walls were built-up to allow a higher ceiling and the bathroom was gutted.

The big accomplishment on Saturday was finding the water shut-off valve. The majority of the electrical work is finished.

Now .... we're picking up some scaffolding today and the materials arrive Wednesday morning for the firewall. Then we'll be biding our time waiting on a variety of inspections.

It was good to see Pinky, John Parks and Eddie Stilley on Saturday and Sunday. Many hands make light work.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

HUGE setback on Tuesday. 

Looks like appeals and headaches are in our future.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Rut roh!!! Good luck getting past the set backs!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Absolutely amazing that the city can call us an "assembly" instead of a "merchant." 

And that designation brings on a whole new set of rules for bathroomS, access, and parking. 

Hope to have some positive news on Thursday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

And ... we're back on track. (No pun intended.)

The first stage of the firewall is up and waiting on an inspection.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Sweet!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragnar

Thats Great, :thumbsup:

*CHEERS!*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

More progress ..... Building Permits are in-hand, the plumbing has been roughed-in, the new ceiling grid is going up, both AC's now work, and most of the old wall repair has been done.

Tonight (Tuesday) we hope to finish the ceiling grid, set the rest of lights in place, and then we're ready to paint.


----------



## Ragnar

That is good news! I hope to see all of you soon!

*CHEERS!*

Tom


----------



## BullFrog

Everything is looking good. Been by there the last two night.I'm looking fowards into getting back into the 1/32, Now I wish I had not sold everything. It's so close to home like 5 minutes and I'm parked and in the door.


----------



## TOM MAR

It'll take me twice that long. lol


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

It was great to see Bill and Tom at the shop last week. We've come a long way and with just a little cooperation from the landlord and city, we'll have this place up and running.

The landlord's lawyer completed some of their paperwork today (7/6) so we should have everything in-hand by the end of the week. That means next week might be inspection week. Finally.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

The first couple of inspections have finally taken place. 

Passed the drain inspection so we can put the bathroom floor back in place.

Passed the first phase of the firewall inspection.

Receiving a re-inspection on the plumbing Friday afternoon.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Getting closer... I think after todays inspection every thing will start to move in high gear.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Wednesday is another big inspection day. Final on the firewall and initial on the electrical work. 

Hope to put the primer on the new wall on Wednesday and Thursday and color on the walls Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## SCSHobbies

Johnny got all the lights working and it is bright in there.


----------



## BullFrog

If you can't see inside you got be blind! You might even need sunglasses.It's looking real good.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Great to see Eddie and Nathan stop by and help for a while. And ... Jeremy, Tara and their very young daughter stopped by to say hello.


----------



## Ragnar

I had planned to stop by over the weekend, But I ended up spending the weekend in the Hospital. I needed three units of blood!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tom S .... I hope you're feeling better now. You know that it's not good to run the motor that short on oil. I'm sure we'll see you soon.

We got all of the remaining sheetrock up on Sunday thanks to Johnny and Jeremy's help. And a future racer named Chris stopped in to check on things.

Just before I was about to head home, Bob "00" Lee stopped in to check on the progress. It's always good to see the Double Naught Spy.

And with Buddy's help on Monday night we got the back room ceiling grid and tiles up and the grid in the bathroom is finished and waiting to be insulated.


----------



## Ragnar

I'm Glad to here that things are going well! I miss getting together with all of my old friends to race!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## tomark

Glad to see this track is coming along. My son and I will be happy to support it!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Tomark,

We look forward to seeing you at the track. Soon I hope.

Thanks to Eddie and Carol's help we got all of the white painted today. And .... we now have a floor in the bathroom and the carpet has been patched.

More painting on Saturday.

Progress!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Painted*

On Saturday Eddie came back for more paint work and with help from Wesley Dean, II (The Deuce) we just about finished the painting. Johnny handled the corner and cut-in work, Eddie handled the stripe, and The Deuce and I rolled the "Bluer Than Blue." And JP and Henry showed up just in time to pitch in with the clean-up. Many hands makes light work.

Johnny and I had so much fun that we went back after dinner to prime the bathroom. It's amazing how many sins a little paint can hide.

On Sunday Jeremy (Tara and the baby) came by and everyone but the baby got put to work. Jeremy helped me with a little cut-in work in the bathroom and by about 4pm we were able to pull the tape and put the brushes and rollers away for awhile.

Now it's a weekend full of inspections. :freak:


----------



## Ragnar

I'm Glad to hear that somany people are showing up to help out, wish I could help!

*CHEERS!*

Tom S.


----------



## BullFrog

Well you never can tell what you can learn at the track.Last night I learned about how not to hang a pre-hung door. Tonight I saw the correct way. This is going to be a really nice facitlity to race at plus it's Red-White and Blue!


----------



## TOM MAR

Been by a few times in the last few weeks, & this place is going to be NICE. 

Thanks Guy's for stepping up & giving us all a really nice new Home Raceway !


Tom M. (WFT)


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Bill ..... it is amazing what we've all learned what to do .... and what not to do.



Tom ..... Thank you for the kind words -- and even more -- thank you for your support, help and advice. 

We're trying to make it a place where newcomers are just friends we haven't met yet and where old friends will feel comfortable playing with their toy cars.


Now for today's update ...... this week we learned that bathrooms have to be painted with epoxy paint so that it will be a sanitize-able surface. Instead of white and blue, the bathroom is now tan. 

Eddie put a few carpentry skills to work and finished the door handle and strike plate installation and got the water cooler attached to the wall.

And, for the good news .... we passed our final plumbing inspection today.

We're planning to move the track in on Sunday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

On Saturday, Johnny and I made the trip to Tampa and retrieved The Ogilive 69 where it had spent the last four years in Rita's garage. And, with help from Eddie, Bill, Henry, JP, and Pinkie we had it assembled just before Midnight. Now it needs a thorough cleaning, a lot of braid work, and wiring. 

Oh .... and instead of 26 x 16 it is actually 32 x 15 and just fits between the post and the wall.


Today (Sunday) we moved the Ogilvie Hillclimb from storage and with help from Buddy, Jeremy, Eddie, Henry, JP, and Pinkie we finished the assembly by about 5:30. Now it just needs a little braid work, wiring and a thorough cleaning and we'll be ready.


----------



## BullFrog

From and empty building to two slot car track within a 48 hour time frame. Looking good - now I need my old stuff back.


----------



## Ragnar

Great work Guys! You are getting the work done faster than most people would even attempt!

*CHEERS!*

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

We passed the fire inspection and the ADA inspection today. Final inspection on Wednesday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

*Final-ly!*

We passed the final inspection this morning!


----------



## tomark

Congratulations !!! Can't wait to race.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Big THANKS to Eddie, Buddy, JP, Henry, and Bill's "Bad A$$ Track Cleaner" we got most of the hillclimb cleaned. 

Holy smokes!!! Nine months in storage - even a climate-controlled storage - had allowed the rubber to become VERY attached to the track.


----------



## BullFrog

Man you beat me to the computer to brag about my Bad A$$ Track cleaner. Otherwise you would be attempting to clean all the rubber off the track for months the way you were going.My stuff works great !


----------



## BullFrog

Went by last night and they were gluing the braid down on the one track. I got my antique cars from my brother.Can't wait for the post office to open.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Good to see Buddy, Bill and Pinky Wednesday night as we got a good start on braiding the section jumpers.

And, with help from Buddy and Jeremy, we got three or four more sections jumped on Thursday night.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

More braiding tonight. This time Henry and JP showed up to lend a hand. JP worked on cleaning The 69 and Henry helped braid the hard to reach sections.

And if you ever need a little contact cement smeared on braid, Pinkie is your man!


----------



## SCSHobbies

This is Rollins busiest time of the year at his primary job and he has been spending late nights working on the track and Johnny is up early to work then late nights at the track either under it or in the ceiling... so the current update is the Hillclimb is up, braided and wired. It just needs some minor cleaning and a few tweeks. Now all the attention goes to the 69 track. They are going to rebraid the track to have fresh glue down on the braid this is well underway. The braid on the track was in great shape and since that braid costs 3x's what the regular stuff does we are cleaning the glue off and will reuse most of it. This is not hard but it time consuming we are getting close to the end of it. If you have any free time and come up and help, AC is kickin and the TV is working but the big screens are not setup yet. I would be nice to be open before Labor Day!!!! :thumbsup:

If you come up and help dont fall a sleep... Johnny might glue your hands together


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Just one short section of braid left to clean. 

The track braid bed is in good shape and just needs some clean-up. Should be re-laying the braid by Sunday.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Clean-up turned out to be much more tedious than thought. So after tracking down a router bit, and with help from Austin Latham and his lathe, a bit was made to greatly speed the clean-up.

The hillclimb got a little repositioning and new base molding and just needs to be spray-glued. A new 42" monitor is in place to make it easier for "old" eyes to keep track of the action.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

Sometimes you have to take a step or two backwards before you can move forward. We took part of "The 69'er" apart so that we could clean the braid bed and re-braid a couple of its lanes that go under the straight.

The braid bed is now completely cleaned and the sections of bare wood have been primed. 

Hopefully we'll be able to begin braiding tonight and re-assemble the track on Thursday.


----------



## BullFrog

Got my old handle back-almost ready to go.............


----------



## BullFrog

Things are looking good. The 69'er is getting there and the other is changing colors.Old Yeller and the Gator track -Orange (just in time for this coming weekend). Stuff is on the wall for the hobby. Still have not decided what I'm going to do on old Yeller. It's getting close to gettting the rust out of your system. 
Had an interesting night talking to Johnny about racing and counting commercials for the game last night. See you at the track real soon!


----------



## BullFrog

Well the "69" track is now Orange but the back section before the straightway you have to go thru GATOR country.You'll see when you get there.The last few pieces of braid is being laid tonight on the Gator track.So come on by and see what they have in store for us. They have some rules for the different classes and races days posted.
So things are getting real close. I got one of my bodies and it's getting painted today.
..............................................................


----------



## Wizard Of Iz

REAL close!!


----------

